# Problemas de sonido en parlantes conectados en serie/paralelo



## Gabriel Guajardo (Sep 25, 2014)

Buen día.

Tengo un problema, cuento con una mezcladora amplificada DMX 4200 con 2 salidas de 8 ohms c/u y una potencia total de 2400 watts, le conecte en una salida 4 bocinas conectadas en serie/paralelo de 8 ohms y 240 watts c/u, el problema es que después de determinado tiempo, el audio se corta y si subo el volumen de la entrada de audio, emite sonidos como de distorsión/ruido sin que se escuche la pista de audio, y tengo que apagar el amplificador y volverlo a encender para que emita el audio o simplemente esperar y se escucha de nuevo. 

Espero me puedan ayudar, ya que es la primera instalación que realizo, es para ambientación de una oficina, distancia entre amplificador y parlantes es de 10 metros, y distancia entre parlantes de 5 metros.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 25, 2014)

Gabriel Guajardo dijo:


> Buen día.
> 
> Tengo un problema, cuento con una mezcladora amplificada DMX 4200 con 2 salidas de 8 ohms c/u y una potencia total de* 2400 watts*, le conecte en una salida 4 bocinas conectadas en serie/paralelo de 8 ohms y 240 watts c/u, el problema es que después de determinado tiempo, el audio se corta y si subo el volumen de la entrada de audio, emite sonidos como de distorsión/ruido sin que se escuche la pista de audio, y tengo que apagar el amplificador y volverlo a encender para que emita el audio o simplemente esperar y se escucha de nuevo.
> 
> Espero me puedan ayudar, ya que es la primera instalación que realizo, *es para ambientación de una oficina*, distancia entre amplificador y parlantes es de 10 metros, y distancia entre parlantes de 5 metros.




*! ! 2400W para ambientar una oficina ¡ ¡*

¿ No te parece que exageraste un poco ?, salvo que sean W PMPO


----------



## Gabriel Guajardo (Sep 25, 2014)

Las especificaciones dicen esos Watts, y el proveedor me dice que entrega 400 watts por 4 ohms, no se a quien creerle jaja, y ese amplificador me salia mas barato que comprar uno me menor potencia y con menos funciones. Espero puedan ayudarme.

100Watts RMS 8OHM es el dato que tengo del ampli.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2014)

Gabriel Guajardo dijo:


> el problema es que después de determinado tiempo, el audio se corta y si subo el volumen de la entrada de audio, emite sonidos como de distorsión/ruido sin que se escuche la pista de audio, y tengo que apagar el amplificador y volverlo a encender para que emita el audio o simplemente esperar y se escucha de nuevo.


 
Mas allá que para una oficina se utilicen quizás no mas de 50 Watts . . . da la impresión que ese amplificador se está embalando termicamente y comienza a protejerse 

Podés poner más datos de ese amplificador ? Marca y modelo ?


----------



## Gabriel Guajardo (Sep 25, 2014)

modelo DMX 4200 marca J&B


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 25, 2014)

Publica un esquema de como interconectaste los parlantes.


----------



## Gabriel Guajardo (Sep 25, 2014)

Conexión en serie/paralelo. Así lo tengo actualmente, tenía pensado meter otros 4 parlantes conectados igual en el segundo canal de salida.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2014)

El amplificador es nuevo o usado ?


----------



## Gabriel Guajardo (Sep 25, 2014)

Es nuevo, mi preocupación es que lo envíe a garantía, y me dijeron que no fallo con una bocina, pero le solicite realizar pruebas con el mismo arreglo que tengo yo.

Algo curioso es que el amplificador trae varias entradas de audio, con todas se corta el audio, excepto con una, que se llama "INSERT", se escucha mal el sonido, pero no se apagan para nada las bocinas conectado la entrada de audio ahí.



jajaja


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 25, 2014)

La conexión es correcta.

Publica imágenes de las bocinas/parlantes y si posees los datos técnicos, mejor.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2014)

Yo me llevaría el amplificador a mi casa , le conectaría un buen parlante y le daría paliza a ver cómo responde


----------



## Gabriel Guajardo (Sep 25, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> La conexión es correcta.
> 
> Publica imágenes de las bocinas/parlantes y si posees los datos técnicos, mejor.




- Potencia: 240 W PMPO 
- Impedancia: 8 Ohms 
- Rango de frecuencia: 60 - 20,000 Hz 
- Cono de polipropileno 
- Suspensión de aire 
- Diámetro de la bobina: 1 pulgada (2,5 cm)
- Imán 283 g (10 oz) 
- Dimensiones: 30 x 22 x 8,7 cm
Consumo nominal: (no aplica) 
Consumo en espera: (no aplica) 
Color: gris
Peso: 2.9kgm


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2014)

Aparentemente 2.500 Watts sería la potencia con que se estrella en el piso al soltarla de un avión ! jajaja

es de 100 Watts RMS y ya no le creo , quisas sea de 25 cada uno de los 4 canales

http://www.disgraficas.com.co/index.php?id_product=54&controller=product&id_lang=3


----------



## Cdma System (Sep 25, 2014)

A mi el dueño de La vieja Rotiseria (el caminito) me tiró uno Moon M5508(no logro darle al diagrama) que lo enchufó a un grupo electrogeno y se hizo pelota, el problema es el mismo y ya de por sí hay que fijarse en la fuente porque los voltajes estaban alterados así como los capacitores todos inchados.
Puede ser que estés teniendo también problema en la fuente, es una opinión mía.


----------



## Gabriel Guajardo (Sep 25, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Aparentemente 2.500 Watts sería la potencia con que se estrella en el piso al soltarla de un avión ! jajaja
> 
> es de 100 Watts RMS y ya no le creo , quisas sea de 25 cada uno de los 4 canales
> 
> http://www.disgraficas.com.co/index.php?id_product=54&controller=product&id_lang=3



Entonces amigo? cual sería el problema en pocas palabras? el amplificador? cableado? conexiones? o el usuario? jajaja


----------



## Cdma System (Sep 25, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo me llevaría el amplificador a mi casa , le conectaría un buen parlante y le daría paliza a ver cómo responde





También lo que dice #Dosmetros 
Más que nada proba con los parlantes cerca del equipo, por ahí  con la distancia y los cables que estás usando te entra mucho ruido.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2014)

Probá de conectar *un parlante a cada salida* y utilizar una sola entrada , usando la mezcladora

Me jugaría a que tiene cuatro salidas en puente-bridge con los TDA2050

O quizás ni siquiera en puente


----------



## Gabriel Guajardo (Sep 25, 2014)

experimentador dijo:


> También lo que dice #Dosmetros
> Más que nada proba con los parlantes cerca del equipo, por ahí  con la distancia y los cables que estás usando te entra mucho ruido.



Envíe a garantía el amplificador por que el vendedor me solicito unas pruebas (medición de impedancia total de las 4 bocinas, prueba con diferentes entradas de audio, cambio de cables de la entrada de audio) las cuales resultaron positivas y él me solicito enviarle el aparato, no se si por la distancia y el cable sea el problema, de ser así, que necesito? con lo que ya cuento.





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probá de conectar *un parlante a cada salida* y utilizar una sola entrada , usando la mezcladora
> 
> Me jugaría a que tiene cuatro salidas en puente-bridge con los TDA2050



No cuento con una mezcladora aparte del ampli, solo cuento con 2 salidas de 8 Ohms.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2014)

Si no me equivoco , ese equipo tiene 4 salidas amplificadas de solo 25 Watts. 

Estás usando una sola con parlantes chinos de poco rendimiento (necesitan mucha potencia eléctrica para sonar) y quizás los cables sean delgados y largos ,  aumenta la impedancia total , haciendo que lo tengas que usar a mucho volumen , se calienta y comienza a protejerse.

Ya te dije , yo pondría a cada parlante con una salida y así disponer de los 100 Watts


----------



## Gabriel Guajardo (Sep 25, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si no me equivoco , ese equipo tiene 4 salidas amplificadas de solo 25 Watts.
> 
> Estás usando una sola con parlantes chinos de poco rendimiento (necesitan mucha potencia eléctrica para sonar) y quizás los cables sean delgados y largos ,  aumenta la impedancia total , haciendo que lo tengas que usar a mucho volumen , se calienta y comienza a protejerse.
> 
> Ya te dije , yo pondría a cada parlante con una salida y así disponer de los 100 Watts



Te adjunto una imagen de las salidas del amplificador. Muchas gracias por su paciencia jeje.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2014)

Ahhhhhhh , tiene solo dos salidas (stereo) 

Lo ideal serian *dos parlantes de 4 Ohms en serie* en cada canal entonces , para cargarlo con los 8 Ohms.

O ponerle otros 4 en serie paralelo para distribuir mejor el sonido . . .

Los ideales son :

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...a=X&ei=6ywkVL7XO8qJsQTBh4CoCA&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ


----------



## Gabriel Guajardo (Sep 25, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ahhhhhhh , tiene solo dos salidas (stereo)
> 
> Lo ideal serian *dos parlantes de 4 Ohms en serie* en cada canal entonces , para cargarlo con los 8 Ohms.
> 
> ...



 lo malo que ya tengo las 4 bocinas de 8 Ohms cada una, ¿necesitaría entonces comprar las otras 4 para distribuir bien el sonido y el problema de corte de audio pueda repararse?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2014)

No las podés cambiar por 4 Ohms o están muy manoseadas ?



Gabriel Guajardo dijo:


> y el problema de corte de audio pueda repararse?


 
. . . podría . . .


----------



## Gabriel Guajardo (Sep 25, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No las podés cambiar por 4 Ohms o están muy manoseadas ?
> 
> 
> 
> . . . podría . . .



Donde compre las bocinas ya no me las cambian, ya paso mucho tiempo desde que las compre


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2014)

Y bueno , podés probar con colocarle las otras 4 y repartir un poco . . . 

Finalmente que dijeron de la garantía ?


----------



## Gabriel Guajardo (Sep 25, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y bueno , podés probar con colocarle las otras 4 y repartir un poco . . .
> 
> Finalmente que dijeron de la garantía ?



Que iba a probar en un solo canal con 4 bocinas en serie/paralelo, estoy en espera de la llamada del vendedor para saber los resultados.


----------

